# Kies ja oder nein ?



## robbistein (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo bin seid heute hier im Forum angemeldet.

Hab einige Fragen zum Teichbau.
Wir haben seid einer Woche einen Teich im Garten. D.h. Loch ausgehoben, mit Sand modelliert, Folie eingebracht und Wasser eingefüllt. Ca. 15000 Ltr. 65 m² Fläche. Es soll ein Koi Teich werden. ich hab schon mit einigen gesprochen die einen Teich haben. Jeder sagt was anderes. Folgende Fragen habe ich zunächst.
1. welche Filteranlage würdet Ihr empfehlen ?
2. daf  ich Kies in den Teich einbringen ?
3. ich möchte einen Skimmer, sowie als Vorfilter ein Edelstahlsieb nutzen.
4. Das gefilterte Wasser soll dann über einen Bachlauf in den Teich zurück laufen. Bachlauf ca 40 cm Höhenunterschied, 60 cm breit, 4 Meter lang.
das soll erst mal reichen.

Lg Bobby und danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kies ja oder nein ?*

Hallo Bobby,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.* 

Mir scheint, das dir irgendwo ein Rechenfehler unterlaufen ist, bzw. eine deiner Angaben stimmt nicht.

65 m² und größte Tiefe von 1,80 m ... da dürften dann doch mehr als 15.000 Liter drin sein, oder nicht.  


Möchtest du denn kaufen oder selbst bauen? Gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft betrieben?
du darfst, aber nicht zu grob, da er sonst mit Mulm und Modder "zugammeln" wird.
sehr gut. 
Bau wenn möglich noch ein - zwei Staustufen in den Bachlauf.

Wie sieht es denn mit Pflanzen aus? Hast du dir darüber schonmal Gedanken gemacht?
Du musst Pflanzen haben, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Allerdings, wenn du sie so in den Teich setzt, werden die Koi dir wohl fast alles abgrasen.
Also musst du dafür sorgen, das du sie entweder für die Koi unzugänglich einsetzt, oder dir sofort Gedanken über einen separaten Pflanzenfilter machst.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kies ja oder nein ?*

:willkommen Bobby 

Zu 1. Bei der Teichgrösse würde ich selber bauen, schau dich mal ein wenig im Eigenbauforum um 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/85/

Zu 2. Klar darfst du das, aber ich habe meinen Kies wieder rausgeholt, dass sind echte Drecksammelstellen

Zu 3. Prima Idee  

Zu 4. Auch klasse, noch besser wenn der Bachlauf voll mit Pflanzen ist

Les erstmal in Ruhe die Fachbeiträge

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Dann wird einiges klarer


Edit : Mensch Frank, wir sollten Heiraten


----------



## Dodi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kies ja oder nein ?*

Hallo Bobby,

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Zeig uns am besten doch einmal Bilder von Deinem Teich. 

Wie ist denn der Teich gestaltet?
Was für Pflanzenzonen sind vorhanden oder ist es ein reiner Koiteich ohne Pflanzenzone?
Ich habe z. B. eine niedrige Pflanzenzone, wo kleine Kieselsteine drin sind. Allerdings kann ich aufgrund des Aufbaus meines Teiches keinen Bodengrund einbringen, da ich an der tiefsten Stelle einen Bodenlaufrohr habe. Außerdem gründeln Koi sehr gerne, und da würde ich auch kein Substrat in den gesamten Teich einbringen.

Was hast Du für den Filter bereits vorgesehen, d. h. gibt es bereits einen Bodenlauf und ein für den Skimmer vorgesehenes Rohr?
Willst Du einen Filter in Schwerkraft betreiben?

Du siehst, das lässt sich alles nicht so ohne weiteres beantworten, wenn wir nicht wissen, wie Dein Teich gestaltet ist bzw. was für Vorkehrungen für den Betrieb eines Filters getroffen wurden.

Richtig ist, einen Vorfilter zu nutzen.  
Gerade beim Koiteich ist eine vernünftige Vorabscheidung immens wichtig.

Zum Thema Bachlauf:
Willst Du den Bachlauf bepflanzen?

Du siehst, Fragen über Fragen - also, gib uns bitte mal mehr Input!

Schon mal viel Spaß mit dem Teich und auch hier bei uns!

P.S.: @ Frank und Uwe: Darf ich dann bei Euch mit einheiraten?


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kies ja oder nein ?*

Hihi, noch gar nicht gesehen ...  

Zwei doofe ... "ein Gedanke" ...


----------

